# How to float a coat? where thread?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I know there have been many references as to how 2 posters posted a how to float a coat, but I can't find it! It sounds like it will help keep Harry's cottony coat mat free and a little less puff ballish.

Someone post the links in this thread. I need to start getting some better grooming supplies for him.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

This was my 'aha' moment for the day too. I would have never thought of it but definitely something I'm going to try at the next bath time.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

yes, I am thinking it will be very benefical but need the techniques for floating a coat and have not found them on the forums. If someone could please post the links or copy and past the info, I think there are plenty of us who would appreciate it being in this thread.THANKS!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I found all of the details in the thread called "Isle of Dog," I think in the grooming forum. I want to say it was page 3-5 somewhere in that range.

I've only done this once (yesterday) so I probably really screwed up. But Tango came out SOOO soft, even if I did it wrong I'm pleased with the results!

Basically after you bathe your dog, instead of rubbing conditioner into the coat and rinsing it off, you fill a tub with warm water, put the conditioner into the water instead of on the dog, and let the coat "float" in the conditioned water for 10 minutes. I don't have a tub big enough for this. I filled as full as I could, had Tango sit (the water was cozy warm so she didn't mind), and I used a small bowl to continually scoop water up over her back and across her chest, and down the top of her head/neck/ears.

I was very slow and methodical in my movements - no big splashes to scare her. She was a little uncomfortable at first, but seemed to really enjoy the warmth and calm motion by the end.

I think the instructions I read say not to rinse, but the conditioner I used said you are supposed to rinse. I did rinse her off, and still got GREAT results. So that might depend on the conditioner.

I used Spa Lavish "Fresh Bath" shampoo and "Nourish Vitamin" conditioner. I also use their facial scrub daily (or at least every other day). This is a new line of products I'm trying - I've only been using them about three weeks. But so far I REALLY like them! They all seem very gentle, are great with Tango's fluffy/cottony coat, and smell yummy!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

This was what I copied the other day when I searched the forum. This was from Jane:



> *How to Float a Coat*
> 
> I found that how you apply the Coat Handler's Conditioner makes a huge difference. I now BASTE him in it for 10 full minutes. (Kimberly gave instructions in another thread (I can't find it right now) about how to "float the coat" in conditioner.) I fill the sink about 3" deep with warm water, and pour 3/4 cup over Lincoln's back, and then spend 10 minutes basting warm water over him until the coat is thoroughly saturated - every single hair. Then I drain the sink (NO rinsing) and towel dry, then blow dry.
> 
> It takes forever, but it is worth it. He stays soft for over a week.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's the link to the thread...

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5180&highlight=isle&page=5

I was looking for this info too and was able to find it on the Isle of Dog thread. Thanks!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I floated Jackson's coat the other day, and it came out incredibly soft . . . it is still amazing. I used Blue Essentials oatmeal conditioner with tea tree oil and aloe vera because that's what I had on hand. I still want to try the Coat Handler's, but wanted to try this one first. My only problem was that after Jackson dries, his coat gets very wavy and tends to mat in some weird places quickly. They may be mats that I missed before his bath, but I have to be very vigilant right after or we have big problems. My groomer always has his hair stick straight afterwards with NO mats, and it stays like that for days. Does anyone know how you make it come out straight? Will the Coat Handlers do that?


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you use a dryer after you bathe?

I have an Ionic hair dryer for pets that I use to dry Tango. I thought it would take forever, but it really isn't bad. I start at her tail, work up the middle of her back up to the top of her head, then dry each side including paws. (line brushing as I go) I don't really dry her belly, because it gets quite a bit of air flow from the rest of the process. I dry her head and chest last.

Tango has a very wavy coat as well, but when I dry her it straightens out a LOT and tends to stay that way until her next bath.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I use my regular hair dryer on low, but I'm thinking I need to stand Jackson up and brush rather than having him on my lap while I dry. He just shakes so darn much that I keep him in a towel on my lap, but I'm wondering if the drying step is the difference. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My groomer always has his hair stick straight afterwards with NO mats, and it stays like that for days. Does anyone know how you make it come out straight? Will the Coat Handlers do that?


 The key is going to be a combination of the product and drying _while_ brushing (or combing). You really need to separate the hairs out with a tool (comb or brush) and not just blow it out.
Coat Handler shouldn't be a problem from getting the hair nice. I use it on my show dogs before we go to a show too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly. I was hoping you would chime in as I knew you would be able to give good advice.  

Jackson's head hair is wavy, back is fairly straight, and rear for some reason has become incredibly curly. I used to have an old stand hairdryer, but I think I need to get one like the Ionic as I have to hold mine and brush/comb at the same time which is a real trick with a wriggling shaker. :bathbaby:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to help, Kathy. You can do it without the stand, but having a stand is _a lot _nicer!

I just thought of something else. I've noticed that a lot of people don't thoroughly dry their dog's hair. They get the majority of the moisture out, but not all of it. If you don't get the hair dry, you have almost the same result as airdrying the dog - not quite as extreme, but not as good as it could be if you dried it all the way.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have definitely noticed that - Jackson is usually dying to get down and run so I let him down too early and he seems to take forever to dry, too. I know one thing, my groomer earns every penny I pay her for sure! She probably has the big commercial dryer which makes it faster. I just enjoy doing it myself other than the main puppy cuts for the summer.


----------

